# How long does a turbo install take



## twoscoops (Oct 31, 2005)

How long does a turbo install take if doing it myself? What complications have people ran into? My big one is shearing manifold studs. I am installing a stage two turbo setup mainly from kinetics with C2 software for 30# injectors. This will be going into my VR6 GTI. so let me hear it. thanks for the input.


_Modified by twoscoops at 5:56 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: How long does a turbo install take (twoscoops)*

This is a very open ended question. Give me a complete break-down of your setup and we can go from there. 
Mine...the first time took over 40+ hours, but I did a lot more than most. Read my build.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

if you have everything you will need, a few hours.


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (broko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broko* »_if you have everything you will need, a few hours. 

My experience, you almost never do.
Also, there most definitely will be some parts that will have to be modified. Nothing EVER works out of the box.
Also, add to your shopping list a set of these Nordlock washers for every single exhaust stud on your car.
So, by my calculations that would be 12 8mm nordlocks for the head--> manifold connection, and 4 10mm nordlocks for the manifold--> turbo section, plus whatever for your wastegate, etc...
The vibration/Heat will destroy any type of spring lock washer, and almost every kind of locktight.
Nordlocks have been the endall.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (broko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broko* »_if you have everything you will need, *a few hours*. 

That's optimistic.....


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Nordlocks FTW!


----------



## twoscoops (Oct 31, 2005)

where do i get these nordlocks, i am sure i can google them


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*CV-QR*

do you have Fastenall stores in Minne?

If, so you can order them there.
The problem is, Fastenall sucks and unless they have them in stock, you have to buy the whole f*ing bag of washers to the tune of about $35-40.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: CV-QR (91gti_wolfsburg)*

Yeah theres Fastenal stores up there, I've used them before. My first install, stage 1, I pulled the engine and trans at noon on a Friday afternoon and by 7pm I drove it out of the garage. Its not terribly hard or difficult. I pulled the engine because I too feared breaking manifold studs. The Kinetic manifold sucks, there are 2 nuts on the bottom of the manifold that take a 1/16th of a turn at a time with a wrench, its a little time consuming but it can be done in the car.


----------



## twoscoops (Oct 31, 2005)

the kinetics manifols is one part of the setup i am not using. I am using an ATP exhaust manifold. but pretty much the rest is kinetics. thanks for the info people. I know we have a fastenall store up here. The company I work for get their mounting hardware from them.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: CV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Yeah theres Fastenal stores up there, I've used them before. My first install, stage 1, I pulled the engine and trans at noon on a Friday afternoon and by 7pm I drove it out of the garage. Its not terribly hard or difficult. I pulled the engine because I too feared breaking manifold studs. The Kinetic manifold sucks, there are 2 nuts on the bottom of the manifold that take a 1/16th of a turn at a time with a wrench, its a little time consuming but it can be done in the car.

You sir spin a fast wrench. If this is the first time detrimming an engine there are many unforeseen obstacles that slow you down.
I imagine this wasn't your first rodeo Kubota.....LOL
Just a turbo install without a headspacer install could be done in short order!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: CV-QR (VOLKS-MAN)*

Those two nut on the Kinetic's manifold are a PITA...
Make sure you get he copper nuts with shoulders....
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...u7e95


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: CV-QR (VOLKS-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_Those two nut on the Kinetic's manifold are a PITA...
Make sure you get he copper nuts with shoulders....
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...u7e95









Those wont accomplish a goddamned thing without the nordlocks.
When I have said that I have tried everything, I have tried everything.
The nordlocks are the ONLY way to go.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: CV-QR (VOLKS-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_
You sir spin a fast wrench. If this is the first time detrimming an engine there are many unforeseen obstacles that slow you down.
I imagine this wasn't your first rodeo Kubota.....LOL
Just a turbo install without a headspacer install could be done in short order!









With these cars it was my first rodeo. I'm used to heavy trucks/equipment so its not my first time around the block...hence the Kubota user name










_Modified by KubotaPowered at 10:58 PM 5-14-2009_


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: CV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
With these cars it was my first rodeo. I'm used to heavy trucks/equipment so its not my first time around the block...hence the Kubota user name










Well, mine took me about 2 weeks total, but I split it up into two blocks. The first week I did the SRI and all the plumbing. The next week I did the turbo, dp, and fabbed the IC piping. I suppose if you have a kit and everything is more or less bolt on it would take less time.
Mike


----------



## twoscoops (Oct 31, 2005)

mine is all bolt in stuff with some fitting of my IC piping, and no spacers or anything special. I am asking what others have run into, so when they come up I will know what to expect.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (twoscoops)*

The only place you may run into problems or fitment issues is the intercooler system. Running the pipes, trimming the bumper, making everything fit properly takes some time. Don't get discouraged if you find yourself making adjustments to it after the install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twoscoops (Oct 31, 2005)

Do either of you know where to get one of the check valves that comes off of the break servo.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (twoscoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twoscoops* »_Do either of you know where to get one of the check valves that comes off of the break servo.

Autozone sells a couple different type of check valves. Not sure if any will work with your application tho.
Mike


----------

